# Excision of Nail Matrix



## thefosterfarm (May 18, 2009)

The physician I work for (Family Medicine), charted that he excised the "Lateral and Medial" portions of the greater toe toenail, then applied phenol to the matrix and washed the toe.  He left the center portion of the toenail in place.  I was going to code it 11750 (Excision of nail and nail matrix,partial or complete, for permanent removal). He states that another physician told him there was a way to code two different procedures for removing both sides of the nail, as opposed to a single code. Additionally, the physician wants to code separately for the "destruction" of the nail matrix. I don't believe this is possible, but he asked me to post this for other opinions first.

So there you go,,,what opinions do you have on this one?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## pamtienter (May 18, 2009)

I don't see any other options that what you suggested. I would also be interested in what others say. Thanks for the post.


----------



## cgallimore (May 18, 2009)

*Reply for CPT 11750*

I code for 3 podiatrists. You would use CPT 11750 only once per digit.  CPT 11750 "may only be reported once per digit. A partial excision, even when the partial excision requires two incisions (medial & lateral aspects), of the nail does not count as two separate procedures." Excerpt from the Ingenix Coding Companion for Podiatry.  This CPT also includes the destruction of the nail matrix for permanent removal. 

I hope this helps.

Cindy Gallimore, CPC


----------



## thefosterfarm (May 19, 2009)

Thank you! That's why I come to the forum, it is ALWAYS helpful!


----------



## cgallimore (May 19, 2009)

You're welcome.  Yes, the forum has helped me in past as well.  It is a very useful tool!

Cindy


----------

